# KYB AGX's and stock springs



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

will the agx's with stock springs give me a alot better ride cause i dont want to lower my car cause it already rubs with my wheels


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Do you mean new stock springs or old ones?

Seth


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

old ones


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I think it would be a pretty good idea. The increased damping force will be able to better handle the heavier(than stock) wheel/tire combo. Wheel/tire weight does have an affect on ride. It has to do with unsprung weight. I have thought about a similar set-up for next winter instead of running my Tein SS coilovers.


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

couldnt u add the Motivational rear shock mounts to the Tein SS Coilovers ? to give u that lil more travel?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

You can use the M.E. drop-spring style rear upper mounts with the Tein SS kit, or you could but the Tein upper mounts like I did.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

AGX won't ride better than OEM, but they offer better control. Stock springs and AGX was almost as stiff as 300/200 springs and AGX.

I didn't realize how flacid stock struts were until I drove the AGXs & stock springs through a bumpy turn on my daily commute.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

You gotta love the use of the term 'flaccid.'

Seth


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

*YOU* might like the term "flaccid", I would only want use it in conjuction with pasta.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Gross...Now I have to think of the term flaccid every time I eat spaghetti. Yes, I'd love another helping of the limp penis. Thank you.

Seth


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Seth, that was more than I wanted to read.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
Been getting alot of flack lately (maybe its the whoring) so I'll just keep quiet except for tech/help stuff. The exception is of course in case I really can't resist.

Seth

P.S. Unless peoples terse comments to me are in sarcasm. But since they are not followed by parenthesis or a smily, it just seems tense.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

do u guys think es steering bushings would reduce bump steer at all?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

*Hi-jacked thread alert!*

Move along you looky-loos. Nothing to see here.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

i figured the thread was done already anyways bla


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Start a new thread. You'll get much better response.


----------

